# e reader cards, series 1 and 2



## themizayor (Feb 9, 2016)

Anybody still collect these?  I have a near complete set from series 1 and 2, but have no idea of the actual value of any of them.  I have a lot of doubles of some of the more well-know characters.  KK, Blathers, Punchy, Resetti, etc., and a number of the rarer cards too...  all in supreme condition.


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 10, 2016)

I do! I do!!! I actually just found mine back in December. I have a ton.


----------



## themizayor (Feb 10, 2016)

Awesome.   Do you have any series 2 cards?  Do you know which cards are the hardest to come by?


----------



## themizayor (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't have a ton, but almost every single card from series 1, and a handful of cards from series 2.  A few of what are considered "uncommon" or "rare" cards from series 1.  Jingle and some of the more popular cards from series 2...


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 10, 2016)

themizayor said:


> I don't have a ton, but almost every single card from series 1, and a handful of cards from series 2.  A few of what are considered "uncommon" or "rare" cards from series 1.  Jingle and some of the more popular cards from series 2...



What are you msiing from series one?? Im looking for some cards


----------



## themizayor (Feb 10, 2016)

Do you know which cards you are missing?  It appears that I have everything from series 1 but:

014 Ankha
017 Portia
018 Peanut
024 Maelle
030 Plucky
032 Drift
044 Faith
045 Bud
046 Flossie

All the others, I have.  Ankha, Drift and Faith, I believe are the harder ones to find, but some of the others in my list are supposed to be easier to come by...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have the original starter card and Link Nintendo Power design card as well as a handful of series 2...


----------



## spamurai (Feb 11, 2016)

I used to collect these.

I have all 4 series for NA and 99% of the Japanese ones.

Think I'm missing around 7 Japanese cards >.<


----------



## themizayor (Feb 11, 2016)

Spamurai -  Do know which series 2 e reader cards are considered uncommon and/or rare?


----------

